# Plastic/O2 myth busted



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Contrary to what many sites recommend, we've been using the rectangular plastic juice jugs (4 1/2" X 3 3/4" X 11" high) for longterm storage of dry goods. We prefer them because they nestle well on a shelf and with a 2 qt capacity, rotation is easier than a 5 gallon bucket quantity.

The general opinion has been that plastic containers will allow O2 molecules to migrate through the plastic walls therefore, mylar bags are required when using plastic storage containers. I'm sure that is true with some types of plastic, but it doesn't seem to be the case with the type of plastic used in these jugs. 

Yesterday, we opened a jug of macaroni that was sealed with an O2 absorber in March of 2009. When we twisted the lid, air hissed in -- the vacuum held for almost 2 1/2 years. We have consistently had good luck with these jugs.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/info/plasticology.asp
http://www.faybutler.com/pdf_files/HowHoseMaterialsAffectGas3.pdf
http://greenliving.nationalgeographic.com/permeability-plastic-water-bottles-vs-glass-20465.html
http://www.dupontteijinfilms.com/filmenterprise/Datasheet.asp?ID=405&Version=US
http://thesurvivalpodcast.com/forum/index.php?topic=25372.0
http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?p=2903258

There's also a good source of plastic buckets in the last link.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> Contrary to what many sites recommend, we've been using the rectangular plastic juice jugs (4 1/2" X 3 3/4" X 11" high) for longterm storage of dry goods. We prefer them because they nestle well on a shelf and with a 2 qt capacity, rotation is easier than a 5 gallon bucket quantity.


I use these kind of juice jugs also. I haven't had a problem with them either.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry to dispute you but your plastic jugs are breathing .... 2 1/2 yrs is hardly long term storage .... keeping most foods in the factory plastic bag will give you that kind of storage .....

write back in 30 yrs .....


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

IlliniWarrior said:


> sorry to dispute you but your plastic jugs are breathing .... 2 1/2 yrs is hardly long term storage .... keeping most foods in the factory plastic bag will give you that kind of storage .....
> 
> write back in 30 yrs .....


Well, that might be true if I planned on stocking up 30 years worth of food for 15 people, but........uhhh, nope. WAAAAAAY to much food. A two year supply of food for 15 people plus a giveaway surplus means I'll rotate much of it after it has aged about 4 to 5 years. A complete vacuum after 2 1/2 years seems to be a pretty good indication that it will still have a vacuum after another 2 to 3 years out.

Now that I think of it, what do you buy in a store that is in a total (as close as possible) zero O2 vacuum in a "factory plastic bag"? I'm thinking, thinking, thinking. ???????


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

horseman09 said:


> Well, that might be true if I planned on stocking up 30 years worth of food for 15 people, but........uhhh, nope. WAAAAAAY to much food.


Agreed even for two people a 30 year supply would be excessive. I for one can not imagine what anyone would need 30 years of stock piled food for. Though I suppose there are folks who stock. I store pile years of food for an event that may occur 15 -20 years down the road. As I use what I store that is a non issue for me.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Why would you need to store food for 30 years? Who has that kind of storage space? What happened to rotating your food storage? I don't use mylar bags either. I suspect the mylar thing is just another way to make money. And what are the mylar bags made of? How do I know it isn't leaching into my food? 

I use 5 gallon buckets and hard clear plastic containers for my storage. I throw an 02 absorber in there and seal it up. I've opened containers that were 9 years old and the dry goods were fine.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

On FEMA's website they teach you to store water by adding bleach in 2L coke bottles, so I would assume you could store food in them as well. I would think those juice bottles are the same plastic.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

My understanding is that the problem with plastic is that it breaks down, and leeches chemilcals into whatever is in it. Obviosuly not right away, but after so long you end up poisining yourself. This is why soda bottles, milk jugs etc. are single use items.


----------

